# Software > Linux >  32 or 64 server

## range

Καλησπερα μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο google , δεν βρηκα απαντηση στην απορια μου. Θελω να ρωτησω έμπυρους λινουξαδες , αν εχω ενα p4 με 1g μνημη τι ειναι καλυτερο να βαλω 64bit η 32bit . Διαβασα οτι τα 64bit καταναλώνουν περισσότερη μνημη και στο 1g ειναι καλύτερα 32bit. Ισχύει κατι τέτοιο;

----------


## trendy

Είναι ο p4 64μπιτος;

----------


## range

> Είναι ο p4 64μπιτος;


Εχει 64μπιτο επεξεργαστη ναι μπορει να παρει 64μπιτα αν εννοείς αυτο. Παρεπιπτοντως το μηχάνημα ειναι ενα απλο p4 δεν ειναι σερβεραδικο.

----------


## trendy

Έχεις δίκιο βγήκαν 64μπιτοι στην πορεία.
Προορίζεται για desktop ή router;

----------


## range

> Έχεις δίκιο βγήκαν 64μπιτοι στην πορεία.
> Προορίζεται για desktop ή router;


προορίζεται για εναν debian server που θα φιλοξενεί υπηρεσίες

----------


## xtnd

Παράθεση από σελίδα σχετικά με αυτό που ρωτάς (γράφει για Ubuntu αλλά δεν έχει μεγάλη διαφορά).




> At this point, the kinks are worked out — Flash works, it’s easy to install 32-bit software, bugs aren’t common, and you probably have a 64-bit CPU. If you’re on the fence, it’s time to take the dive and use the modern version of Ubuntu.
> 
> Performance: Phoronix has taken a look at the performance difference between the 32-bit and 64-bit editions of Ubuntu 13.04. *They found that the 64-bit edition of Ubuntu had superior performance in real-world benchmarks*.Memory and Security Features: The same memory and security factors we mentioned for Windows 7 also apply to Linux. *If you want your system to have the ability to assign more memory to individual processes and use the latest low-level security features, you’ll need the 64-bit edition of Ubuntu*.

----------


## range

Αμα δεν έχει μεγάλη διάφορα τότε πιστεύω ειναι καλύτερα 64bit .Θα χρειαστεί να περάσω και το wine για να τρέχω δυο exe που δεν υπάρχουν για Linux , για να παίξει το wine σε 64bit πρέπει να περάσουν κάποιες βιβλιοθήκες . Λέω τώρα εγω μήπως ειναι καλύτερα να βάλω 32; Το λέω γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι κάνει κάτι σαν emulation από 64 σε 32 για να παίξει το wine αν δεν κάνω λάθος , μήπως αυτό επιβαρύνει την κατάσταση;

----------

